# [gnome ] File Alteration monitor...gamin requis ?(résolu)

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà une question que je me pose depuis un moment sans trouver de réponse...

Quand j'ai installé ma première Gentoo le processus permettant de "faire connaître"  à gnome qu'un fichier avait été modifié était fam, puis il a été remplacé par gamin (il me semble l'avoir lu dans un ebuild ou une doc de migration officielle ?...).

Après avoir installé sur un pc une gentoo + gnome sans aucun " File Alteration monitor" (ni gamin, ni fam) qui fonctionne à merveille, et a fortiori de constater que gnome ne dépendait ni de fam, ni de gamin, je me retrouve perplexe..

Puis je supprimer gamin sans risques ? A t'il vraiment une utilité pour gnome, ou certains soft ?

Merci d'avance  :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

Hello,

La réponse est ici. Je cite le message complet :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glib is not a system package. glib was simply pulled into the dependency tree to satisfy dbus-glib (needed by consolekit) and gamin dependencies.
> 
> On a linux system with inotify support for userspace enabled (CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER) USE=fam does not give any benefits to glib, because it can use inotify directly if present for userspace and it doesn't fallback to fam/gamin then.
> ...

 

Donc, si CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER dans le kernel, fam/gamin inutile sur linux (enfin en tout cas en ce qui concerne glib et gnome).

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci pour l'info netfab   :Wink: 

----------

